# Dodo Juice - Supernatural Wash Sponge



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any reviews or used the Dodo Juice Supernatural Wash Sponge with ONR?

Regards


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I have and found it fine, though it is a little on the large size for me.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks.

I ordered one and it came today.
Hopefully the rain will stop by the weekend and I can try it out.

It feels extremely soft.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi

I use the Dodo Supernatural sponge with ONR and Dodo Low on Eau.

The pair work well together. It's a nice soft sponge and I don't find it too big even with my smaller female hands.
I've not had any problems with scratches or such like using it with ONR. I'm sure you will be very pleased with it. It's also very easy to clean out although the ONR does discolour it to some degree but it's not detrimental to how effectively it cleans.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess you find it holds dirt away from he panel quite well? 

I like using it on a pretty cleanish car or after a thorough pre wash, but always a bit nervous in using it on anything partiat dirty


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes I do find it does holds the dirt sway from the surface of the paint. I use ONR as a Pre wash before wiping with the sponge and leaving a dwell time too.
As I said, I haven't had any scratches inflicted on the paint but then again I am very careful.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I used the sponge for the first time today along with a mf cloth for the lower filthiest parts.

It's great :thumb:

Also used onr on my wheels with my woolies and they've come up a treat. 
I no longer hate washing my wheels, the woolies make it so easy :thumb:

Followed up with some sonax bsd


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

I have one for ONR and I like it, it very soft and I like the waffle/bumpy side as you get more surface area for the dirt to go when you are washing. 

The only thing I have found is that the ONR makes the dirt bind to the sponge so it discolours very easily, mine went grey/black the first time I used it. I have since machine washed it and it has now taken on a pink colour from one of my red MF towels. 

If you have any sharp edges be careful as it tears easily, I keep snagging mine on the F of the Fiesta badge on the back of my car so has some small cuts in it but nothing to deep and not enough to compromise the sponge.


----------

